# Restored Honda HS80 in action...



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally got to use my girl today in something that would give her a light workout. All I can say is she is an ornary tempered, snow gobbling b***h. We recieved about 6"'s in my neck of the woods so after quickly dispatching with everyones sidewalks around the block, she chewed up about 200'x3' of 10"-12" deep packed, EOD (between my neighbor and I we have 7 cars parked in the street that the city dutifully plowes in tight every snowfall). 

Amazing thing was, when I was digging out our vehicles, I didn't move one of the cars...I launched all of the EOD OVER the cars and into our front yards. 

After this bit of light lifting, the girl and I both agreed we needed to kill more snow...so onto the 20' wide x600' long alley that runs behind my house we went. Did that in short order also.

AMAZING is all I can say. I love Honda Poiwer Equipment! This 25+ year old blower was launching snow 35-45' easy. Even on the EOD, I never did a partial bucket width pass so was chewing up 24"'s wide every time. I did most of my blowing today in 3rd gear (the highest this old girl was designed with which is a moderate walking speed). Another neighbor down the street who has a (to remain un-named) two stage also finished his sidewalk but was still blowing out his two cars on the street when I was puttting the finishing touches on 600' of alley. I started about ten minutes before him!

Though I would do a short vid for the forum so here's a short of my bad a** girl in action on some EOD that was leftover at the end of the day...

Restored Honda HS80 Snowblower Doing a little EOD snow - YouTube


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry, here's the vid un-embedded...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very impressive rooster tail you were throwing there! Looks and sounds like it ran great. Also looked and sounded like your videographer was getting the chills from the snow you were throwing that way


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

bwdbrn1

Yea, the producer/videographer would be my 11yr. old daughter. Quite proud of her work...and she laughed at your comment


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowfall*

That Honda looks like it's ready to take on almost anything. Congrats on a good job.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rockproof said:


> bwdbrn1
> 
> Yea, the producer/videographer would be my 11yr. old daughter. Quite proud of her work...and she laughed at your comment


The way she hung in there knowing it was coming her way...I think she has a future in the movie industry.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

HCBPH,

Yea, it seemed nothing was even slowing her down. I'm SO glad I got lucky enough to find this machine and then committed to take on the restoration. I have been impressed the whole way through. From how well she finally cleaned up and came together to the demonstrated performance yesterday. Thanks for the comments...


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks like it practically vaporized the snow. Now all you need is a new coat with "stand back 40 feet or you will eat snow" 

Would love to see it in over a foot of snow. Congrats on the rebuild.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> Would love to see it in over a foot of snow.


You and me both Eggs!!! I was doing the snow dance the night before trying to get more snow while the wife was shaking her head swearing I need to get medicated one of tese days...I will take some more vids if we get a big dump I can play in.

The wind was really ripping when my daughter filmed this so the rooster is getting blown down and around quite a bit. There are a couple of shots where she is throwing a nice tight plume...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

So, have you named her?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

bwdbrn1,

Around the house, she's just known as "The Beast"...I think I like that one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice.

Great to see old equipment like this still knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

"old equipment"???

The GX240 on this girl is just getting broken in Robert I figure she's good for another 1500 hours...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rockproof said:


> "The Beast"


Good name. It fits.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Bwdbrn1,

Wife seems to think maybe she should be re-named Christine (like the car). 
I've been told by the family that it appears my frequent attention to my baby is bordering on a love affair. That plus the kids swear they are hearing scraping from the garage at night. Could come home one day to find that "Christine" has consumed the wife, kids, and family dog (although she might have problems choking down a 140# Bernese Mountain dog)

Thanks for the comments gentlemen.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rockproof said:


> I've been told by the family that it appears my frequent attention to my baby is bordering on a love affair.


Some people just don't understand the way we do. Stick around here, buddy, we got your back.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You know if you're not 'set' on a name yet, you refer to it as 'her' and she is a red head so what about "Lucy"?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Lucy. I like that one HCBPH. Thanks.


----------

